# DIY Activator Chemical Formula for Film Dipping



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Contact a filming company and ask for the Activators MSDS sheet. This will list the chemicals in it, along with all the warnings and health related info. 

Only thing I can think of..


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks KryptKeeper, but that won't tell me the amounts of each chemical or how to mix them or in what order to mix them. I also need to know if buying the individual chemicals will even be any cheaper than buying the Activator or if it will work as well. Has anyone tried this or have anything to add? -Chris


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

If you're only thinking about getting into this, just go buy a kit for $100 - besides, if $25 for how to make it is too much for you to spend - maybe water transfer isn't for you. It's not the most inexpensive hobby out there.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

the kit is all well and good, but when you run out of supplies, your not going to keep ordering the kit. I tried to email Liquid Concepts about using regular paint, and they gave me the run around saying you can only use "there paint", saying that its different. For $25, buy the activator and try it.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

TorqueFlip said:


> If you're only thinking about getting into this, just go buy a kit for $100 - besides, if $25 for how to make it is too much for you to spend - maybe water transfer isn't for you. It's not the most inexpensive hobby out there.


I'm not afraid to spend the money, I was just wondering if anyone had tried to make their own activator and if it worked for them. I'm guessing that no one has so I'm getting close to just spending the $25 for the formula and trying it myself. -Chris


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

You can order from liquid concepts a gallon of activator for 60.00. That's the cheapest out there! I personally have not tried it, but I used the activator from Hydrographics by design in Texas and have had no problems 100.00 shipped.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_xylene_used_as_activator_in_water_transfer_printing

Found this, looks like quite a bit of stuff to mix. I was curious also because I think shipping it here would be pricey because of hazmat, or you could slow boat it and it would take about a month, was hoping it would be something I could get locally.


----------



## yard-dart2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I recently saw some Utube clips on this. If you haven't already try a search and watch the videos there much good info.


----------



## pse dad (Nov 21, 2009)

I have it. It breaks it down into percentages of each ingredient. I have not tried it yet.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

pse dad said:


> I have it. It breaks it down into percentages of each ingredient. I have not tried it yet.


Great!! Let us know when you do. -Chris


----------

